# Martin Gore (Depeche mode) studio



## gsilbers (Feb 6, 2018)

Lovely 

https://www.sequencer.de/blog/martin-gore-studio-modular-extravaganza/33961


----------



## chillbot (Feb 6, 2018)

One thing I never ever ever get tired of is looking at studio pics. Beautiful.

I'm curious though, half a million bucks (or whatever) worth of euroracks, are they just decoration? You don't actually make any sound without connecting them to something, right... so it's like a blank slate every time? Or did they pull out all the cables to snap some photos? I guess I'm asking how is this function and how do you manage a setup of this size...?


----------



## Quanah (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey @chillbot ... Apparently a blank slate, according to this interview with Martin, where he talks about the Euroracks & modular in general:

“It’s the biggest growing area of modern modular, and there are so many manufacturers now that modulars are virtually coming out on a daily basis. In terms of using them, I just think that you look at your system and think about where you’re going to start, whether it’s a bass sound or an oscillator – then patch it to somewhere else, and from there to another patch bay. It’s just unique every time, and there’s no saving of the patches, it’s all in the moment!”

http://www.musictech.net/2015/07/martin-gore-interview/


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2018)

Jeesus, he really caught the bug! His setup 2 years ago was a single half rack I think. Looks like he put "everything" in The Modular Grid in his room


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2018)

Imaging kneeling and patching those units at the bottmo of the racks. His knees and back....


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 6, 2018)

I remember very great sounds, what he did with his equipment.


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 6, 2018)

Studio Pix are my porn. M. Gores is one of my favs.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 6, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> Studio Pix are my porn. M. Gores is on of my favs.


Yep, those are straight up porn. I could look at those pix all day long.

Except ... who's the idiot who put windows in the room??? That's space that could have been used for more modules!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2018)

Thats the window Eurorack module Mike, opening and closing it controls filter resonance.



Mike Greene said:


> Yep, those are straight up porn. I could look at those pix all day long.
> 
> Except ... who's the idiot who put windows in the room??? That's space that could have been used for more modules!


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 6, 2018)

chillbot said:


> One thing I never ever ever get tired of is looking at studio pics. Beautiful.
> 
> I'm curious though, half a million bucks (or whatever) worth of euroracks, are they just decoration? You don't actually make any sound without connecting them to something, right... so it's like a blank slate every time? Or did they pull out all the cables to snap some photos? I guess I'm asking how is this function and how do you manage a setup of this size...?



I didn’t see a patch bay. And no cables anywhere. Do I don’t know.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2018)

Did someone say cables ?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 8, 2018)

I love geeking out, but was really most impressed by his piano and the single desk workstation concept which gave me a idea for my adjustable desk coming later this year.


----------



## garyhiebner (Feb 8, 2018)

Love this setup! But what is he monitoring through with his piano desk setup?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 8, 2018)

Pretty sure he must have his Barefoots in the room somewhere. Here is a older photo of the room.









garyhiebner said:


> Love this setup! But what is he monitoring through with his piano desk setup?


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow that gives me massive anxiety. What if the filter you really needed is at the opposite end? Now you need a 35 ft patch cable that will ultimately clothesline you


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Jeesus, he really caught the bug! His setup 2 years ago was a single half rack I think. Looks like he put "everything" in The Modular Grid in his room



LOL some poor intern is gonna have to map that whole thing out in modular grid. Edit- actually some nerd has probably already done it from that one photo.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 8, 2018)

I think it's about pure spontaneity @chillbot . Starting from scratch each time and coming up with something different. I wonder if he is taking photo's of patches for recall though.



chillbot said:


> One thing I never ever ever get tired of is looking at studio pics. Beautiful.
> 
> I'm curious though, half a million bucks (or whatever) worth of euroracks, are they just decoration? You don't actually make any sound without connecting them to something, right... so it's like a blank slate every time? Or did they pull out all the cables to snap some photos? I guess I'm asking how is this function and how do you manage a setup of this size...?


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 13, 2018)

Pffft! 
I see Martin Gore and Raise you…

http://www.shapednoise.com/site/studio




Kirke Godfrey is delighted to announce the opening of his new facility, ShapedNoise –
Bringing the life and vibe of Sydney’s famous Bondi Beach to your recordings, whether you like it or not.

The control room is cramped, and has appalling acoustics.
There’s no live room as such, and no outboard, plus there’s constant noise from drunken tourists passing by, and the bus stop situated just outside.
Hardware consists of a G4 Powerbook which often starts up, with a whopping 250 MB of RAM, and running Mac OS 8.3.
The audio interface is built right into the computer so there’s no noisy external preamps required!
Microphones amount to the versatile built-in Powerbook microphone, offering multi-pattern responses simply by adjusting the angle of the computer screen.
There’s also an iPod USB cable.
Monitoring includes Yamaha NS10s (not pictured as they were destroyed by the studio’s live-in, and for the most part feral, cat. Consequently patrons are advised to bring headphones, or avail themselves of the stereo monitoring courtesy of the G4 Powerbook’s very own built in speaker system.
A USB controller keyboard with a few stuck notes rounds out the equation.
The DAW platform of choice at ShapedNoise is Opcode’s venerable Studio Vision Pro v1.
A dubious single-layer DVD burner, and an external hard drive with 150 MB of free space (available for hire at an additional fee, but please bring a fire-wire cable).
Plus, there’s a power strip with at least two spare spaces for any outboard gear clients choose to bring along.
Additionally, the Ikea glass top desk adds wonderful ‘early reflections’ to your recordings, no matter where you place the built in microphone.
We understand that seating is such a personal matter, I have opted to not provide any furniture, so clients can bring whatever seating they prefer – beanbags may well improve the diabolical acoustics.
Bear in mind that the proprietor’s behaviour ranges from bitter and argumentative, through to violently hostile.
For a clearer idea of my disinterested and rather dispiriting attempts of audio engineering,contact me.


----------



## lux (Feb 13, 2018)

How frikkin' good have been DMode during their decades. Even their worst records have something that amaze me on it. Having a play room full of nice knobs and stuff is such a deserved prize in Martin's case. Probably my favourite guys from the 80's with TFF and Joe Jackson.


----------



## CGR (Feb 13, 2018)

shapednoise said:


> For a clearer idea of my disinterested and rather dispiriting attempts of audio engineering,contact me.


Sold! Book me in. Can I bring my own acoustic piano?


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 13, 2018)

CGR said:


> Sold! Book me in. Can I bring my own acoustic piano?


Sure but you may need to saw it in half to carry it up the ladder!


----------



## CGR (Feb 13, 2018)

Hmmmm . . . I'll get back to you.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 13, 2018)

OK, 
but I'm almost booked solid to 2021 so you better make up your mind fast.


----------



## CGR (Feb 13, 2018)

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/e0/e9/b0/...c28d96--tom-waits-lyrics-tom-waits-quotes.jpg


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 13, 2018)

Now I see why the modwheel server is dysfunctional 



shapednoise said:


> Pffft!
> I see Martin Gore and Raise you…
> 
> http://www.shapednoise.com/site/studio
> ...


----------

